# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Surfer Shirts gesucht!

## Maxkoberg

Hi an alle windigen Surf-Fans,
ich bin die nchsten zwei Monate in Portugal zum Surfen und decke mich dafr aktuell mit frischen Surfer Shirts ein. Ich suche keine Marken, sondern einfach stylische, coole Surfer Shirts. Im Internet habe ich viel gesucht, bisher allerdings nur eine sehr coole Seite gefunden, von der ich mir einige stylische Surf-Shirts bestellt habe shop.spreadshirt.de/jt-shirt/surfen?collection=SvkWotYprJ. Nun will ich noch weitere kaufen und bin gespannt auf eure Tipps. Postet mal bitte ein paar Sites, auf denen ihr eure Hingucker Shirts bestellt! Dank, Maxe!

----------


## Surf Stephan

https://surfer-world.com/waterwear/men/rashguard
oder
https://www.quiksilver.de/lycras-herren/

Wie ist Portugal?

----------


## Surf Maniac

Wieder ist ein Schlfer aus seinem Loch gekrochen

----------


## Redaktion

Moin Surf Maniac, der Schlfer hat gestern gestern schon ne Mail erhalten. SEO-Optimierung durch die Hintertr hat scheinbar seinen Reiz. Viele Gre, Jrgen/Red.

----------

